# Hedgie likes bird water feeder?



## Sundance (Aug 18, 2018)

I used a water bottle for my hedgie for a while and I always felt so bad for how much she had to struggle to get water out of the bottle. I was concerned that if I got a water bowl her food or feces might get in it, or that the water would get knocked over. I switched her over to a bird silo water feeder, which is this tiny little bowl that has a bottle to keep it full. She really likes it! Does anyone else also use these with their hedgies? I'm just wondering why they aren't more popular for hedgies?

Mine is a bit like this one:
https://www.petsmart.com/bird/bowls...ight-clean-water-silo-bird-waterer-14115.html


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The biggest issues with a waterer like that is that people don't bother to change the water daily and scrub it inside the glass silo every day.


----------

